# To Good Home: Giant Red Tail Gourami



## raindrop1008 (Jun 12, 2010)

To good home, healthy Giant Red Tail Gourami, it's about 10 inches. Please make sure you have a large tank and good filtration system. Sorry picture taken from my cell phone.


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

i would assume that he's somewhat agressive? eats smaller fish??

i have a planted 90g, with 3 discus , some BN plec's, and a couple rasbora's

the gourami is welcome to move in, but i haven't had a chance to profile him yet. 
We do have a 33 gallon gourami tank, so i am fimilare with gouramis. I just haven't keep one this large before


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

90 is to small


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Way too small.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

someguy said:


> i would assume that he's somewhat agressive? eats smaller fish??
> 
> i have a planted 90g, with 3 discus , some BN plec's, and a couple rasbora's
> 
> ...


Yes 90g is too small and will also eat those rasboras. They eat a lot too and it could be a problem when mixing them with discus. They become very aggressive when they get up to 15-18 inches or more.


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

so i hear 90 is too small,lol

fair enough, got a little excited, these guys are pretty kewl, i've seen them before, i thought about it more after i hit 'post quick reply' and realised that... well.. i should think more before reply'n


----------



## raindrop1008 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have always kept him by himself, fed pellets and lettuce.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

@ raindrop. Just to clarify for the benefit of interested parties, the gourami is being offered FF(for free) or FT(for trade). You should put FF or FT in the title of your post to prevent confusion.


----------



## raindrop1008 (Jun 12, 2010)

The gourami is offer for free to good home.


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Red tails need to be with monsters....they are a very aggressive fish and would likely kill the Discus too


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

I would be glad to take him if you can hold on to him till Tuesday! 
Cheers,
Jordan


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

i have a 210 for him if u want i would like him


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Man I would love to take him. You can't go better then free but I already have one and two would fight, darn.


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

i have 180 gallon tank 7" tailgate fish and 6 " stingray. uthink is ok???


----------



## ryu (Apr 28, 2010)

your flowerhorn will kill that fish


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

not same tank with flowerhorn


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

The RTGG will be going to my 375g. My cousin already picked the fish up.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

nice fish bump bump.... would take this guy in a flash.... but my discus do not stand a chance... and my tank is to small to.....


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus said:


> nice fish bump bump.... would take this guy in a flash.... but my discus do not stand a chance... and my tank is to small to.....


I guest you didn't read my previous post. The fish is now in my 375g.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

nmm... ya really did not read to closely... congrats on the new fish... it looks great... and the price was right... only if you could get discus for that price


----------

